# N. venustus + peacocks?



## Alowishus (Sep 4, 2010)

How would a venustus get on with peacocks, please? Thanks.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Depends on the tank size (dimensions please) and exactly which species of Peacocks you are talking about. In the right tank, some will be fine, others would not.


----------



## Alowishus (Sep 4, 2010)

The peacocks are fry and currently unidentifiable, I'd say - all we know about them is they'll be blue. The venustus is almost 3 inches long. They'd be in a 55 temporarily - the venustus would have to be moved up as he grows, of course.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Alowishus said:


> The peacocks are fry and currently unidentifiable, I'd say - all we know about them is they'll be blue.


Where did you get the fry? If they are unidentifiable, I really can't say whether they would work, or not.


----------



## Alowishus (Sep 4, 2010)

Fogelhund said:


> Where did you get the fry? If they are unidentifiable, I really can't say whether they would work, or not.


They were adopted from someone who knows only as much or even less than I do about them. :thumb:


----------



## poseidons minions (Dec 1, 2009)

my venustus does fine with my peacocks hes also larger


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

Mine does great with this stock. He is also the one of the largest fish. He and my red emp are the same size, about 6-7". And this is in a 110 tall, soon to be in a 150 though.

1 Aulonocara maulana 'Bi-Color 500' 
1 Aulonocara jacobfreibergi Undu Reef 'Lemon Jake' 
1 Aulonocara sp. 'Stuartgranti Maleri' Maleri Island 
1 Copadichromis chrysonotus Mumbo 'White Blaze' 
1 Nimbochromis venustus 
1 Protomelas taeniolatus 'Red Empress' 
1 Sciaenochromis fryeri 'Iceberg' 
1 Aulonocara gertrudae makonde 
1 Placidochromis electra Likoma 'Deep Water' 
1 Copadichromis Borleyi 'Mbenji' 
1 Dragons Blood/Ruby Red Peacock 
1 Aulonocara maylandi 'Sulfur Head' 
1 Aulonocara sp. 'Walteri' 
1 Cyphotilapia frontosa 'Kavalla'


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

There isn't any issue with the venestus being fine, but depending on what these "blue peacocks" really are, they could easily be bullied. My guess is they are going to end up being Scieanochromis fryeri, or hybrid of the same.


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

Fogelhund said:


> There isn't any issue with the venestus being fine, but depending on what these "blue peacocks" really are, they could easily be bullied. My guess is they are going to end up being Scieanochromis fryeri, or hybrid of the same.


Agreed. Nothing is predictable if the fish are non-identifiable.


----------



## mmz3 (Sep 7, 2009)

i find i realy depends on your ventus personality, i went through about 6 before i got a male that was mellow enough for my pecocks/haps. he is still the king of the tank but never "hounds" the other fish. i would just keep a eye on them and be ready to remove if needed.


----------

